# [CLOSED] Turnip Prices at 536!



## mudki3p (Apr 3, 2020)

Here are some ground rules!

Feel free to sell turnips and shop at Nook's & Able Sisters! They are located in the southeast part of the island.
Please do not go to any other parts of the island (anything north of the town hall).
Do not pick flowers, fruit, or anything on the ground.
Please don't run through the island and stick to paths if you can.
I would appreciate it if you could tip per visit you make! I'm looking for: IGB, roses, any pink hybrids, star fragments 

Please reply to this thread and I'll message you a Dodo code to get to my island -- thanks so much!


----------



## Sammr (Apr 3, 2020)

Can i come visit to shop? I can bring bells!


----------



## Jowsh (Apr 3, 2020)

I can also give bells/turnips in exchange for letting me sell


----------



## Peridot666 (Apr 3, 2020)

may i come in about 5-10 minutes? i will bring some star fragments!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 3, 2020)

Okay if I come? I can give pink cosmos/bells


----------



## Daz (Apr 3, 2020)

May I please come? I can bring bells =)


----------



## momayo (Apr 3, 2020)

May I come to visit as well? Will give bells tip


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 3, 2020)

I would love to come if you're still open!


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 3, 2020)

Closing for now! Will reopen in an hour!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 3, 2020)

When you open please send a pm, I would love to go!


----------



## redredredred (Apr 3, 2020)

Would also like to offload some turnips, message me if you approve!
Thanks!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 3, 2020)

I’d love to sell several batches, if you’re available :3


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 3, 2020)

Starting up again! Bump!


----------



## byuntay (Apr 3, 2020)

Can I please visit your island too heh


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Could I stop by? It wont be for a bit yet because i have people visiting my island. But i could bring roses for you


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Could I stop by? It wont be for a bit yet because i have people visiting my island. But i could bring roses for you


Sure thing! I'll likely be going until 10pm PST when Nook's Cranny closes!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

mudki3p said:


> Sure thing! I'll likely be going until 10pm PST when Nook's Cranny closes!


Ok thank you! I should be around in an hour then!


----------



## byuntay (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry to msg again in case you didnt see. Can I visit to sell turnips? It won't be empty handed


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 3, 2020)

byuntay said:


> Sorry to msg again in case you didnt see. Can I visit to sell turnips? It won't be empty handed


 Definitely! I'm just going in order, some folks are doing multiple runs -- I've been liking peoples' posts when I'm ready for em


----------



## milkcan (Apr 3, 2020)

id love to visit please if i can!! i can tip some bells too


----------



## Kindra (Apr 3, 2020)

Ah are you still open? I would love to pop around if you are!!
Just got one inventory-load of turnips so I will only be one trip


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 4, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Ah are you still open? I would love to pop around if you are!!
> Just got one inventory-load of turnips so I will only be one trip




Sure! I have some folks doing multiple runs so you should be good to go in a few minutes!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 4, 2020)

I was wondering if I could possibly come as well? I will leave a tip!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd like to visit! I can bring pink hybrids


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 4, 2020)

Hopefully I can get you folks in! Anyone know if I can TT and keep the same turnip price?


----------



## Kindra (Apr 4, 2020)

mudki3p said:


> Hopefully I can get you folks in! Anyone know if I can TT and keep the same turnip price?



You should be able to as long as you don't go past the time for turnip changes -- ie midday or the next morning!


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 4, 2020)

Kindra said:


> You should be able to as long as you don't go past the time for turnip changes -- ie midday or the next morning!




Okay! I'm gonna time travel a couple hours back so I can get more folks in!


----------



## Alkylaid (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still available.


----------



## mudki3p (Apr 4, 2020)

Bump! Last call!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Closing up, thanks everyone!


----------

